# Decoy question.



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

First off, I want to thank Chris for the answer to my blind/camo. question.

By the way, what kind of camo are you wearing that is ultra comfy? Mine is okay, but it's not like a velvet sweatsuit! 

Now to the question. What are the preferred decoys, and can a guy get by with all silhouettes, if he has enough of them?

Has anyone used the Blackwater FUDS?

They will probably be used mostly in fields.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you're hunting the big geese, I don't think that sillouettes alone are the ticket. I personally don't like the shine, and the fact that they "disappear" when they fly over. They do work good on cloudy days for us when we blend them in with our full bodies.

If you're hunting lessors, than the more the better.


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

I use a mixture of Fullbodys, shells, and silo's. Like Chris said, try not to use the silo's when it is sunny, most shine like the sun.

I have never heard of Blackwater FUDS. What are they?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree with the above.We put out Silos in the back and Bigfoots in the front.I assume you are talking Canadas.A few dozen are plenty.Again what are FUDS.


----------



## hnt-em-all (Jun 17, 2002)

The Blackwater FUD's are made by Blackwater decoys, and are a new decoy that they put out this year. I guess the best way to describe them it a silo. head with a triagular fold up body. They can be used on water and land.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

FUD=fold up decoy. I've seen an ad for them, but would like to see them in person. The idea behind them is they're basically a silhouette that has sides that fold out making them 3-D. They probably still have glare like a regular silhouette. I can't remember what they were priced at but it wasn't cheap.


----------



## honkerhntr (Jun 20, 2002)

I use mostly all full body decoys and have many great days with them, but the only thing that I have a problem with bigfoot decoys is lack of motion. I bought some wind socks for this next season and looking fwd to trying them out. What have some of you other hunters tried to make things more life like? :sniper:


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

Realism kills geese...bigfeet are super good looking dekes with proper placement and numbers you can have some great hunts.Silo are good as well the fact that they appear and disappear is why they work they add "motion"to the spread.Ever seen real geese in a field they glare to,they featers are real shiny.Real geese pros are the best silo in my opinion becouse of the fabric side(face this towards the sun)move them when needed...but i agree the do have better days to use them,cloudy days and snowy days.We are going into production with our Windancer dekes you asked fora killer motion decoy this is it...i post pics here soon!!ARe you interested yet????I work out a giveaway for you guys!!!Have a good weekend!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

WoodsNWater....check your private messages...


----------



## WOODS AND WATER (Jun 23, 2002)

Chris got your PM ill get with you and see if we can work something out like with the debander....motion kils and we proved it last year 660 geese killed over the windancer dekes!!!


----------

